# changer les couleurs de calendrier



## pgui (12 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

depuis mon passage à Maverick, je ne m'habitue pas au nouveau design du calendrier et ses couleurs pastels. Je le trouve illisible

Y a t'il moyen de changer l'apparence de calendrier pour qu'il affiche des couleurs vives tout le temps (et pas seulement quand l'événement est sélectionné) ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2014)

un contournement que j'ai appliqué 
personnaliser les couleurs ( via le changement de couleur en choisissant "Autre" qui donne accès à toutes les couleurs)
et chosir des couleurs de maniere à ce que la version " pastelisée"  ne soit pas trop pale

autant j'ai pu m'habituer à l'ergonomie en multipanneaux autant ces pastelisations, toujours pas


----------

